# places over looked



## sub3340 (Aug 18, 2003)

First time to come to ND looking for puddle ducks, greenheads preferred. Any place/part of the great State that maybe is overlooked for ducks? Like most would like to avoid the crowds and find/scout on my own. Like hunting out of my boat(18') if possible but open to any ideas/suggestions.

Thanks for any help. My son and I are really looking forward to coming out and starting our year. Hope you have an enjoyable season.

Thanks,

Lee
[email protected]


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

When you find the mythical unhunted area in ND that you are looking for, be sure to post it here. I'm sure many of us would like to find a spot like that. Seriously though, try buying an Atlas and draw a line through Jamestown up to Langdon and down to say, Ashley. Should be good hunting either side of that line for many miles. NW is also good and might be as close as you can come to finding a non-hunted spot....I'm sorry, I forgot, there are many guides in the state that have tied up large tracts of land with few hunting it......available if you have the money.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

extreme NW area is normally the most quiet, as it's the furthest drive from the east (most hunters come from the east).


----------



## sub3340 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I know the "unhunted' place is impossible to find or does not exsist. I appreciate the help. Just want to stay away from the big crowds if possible.

The guide situation sounds like it is making it more difficult for free lance hunting. I know this is hard to take when you have been use to having access. Hope they do not cut off all your good areas.

Look forward to meeting some of the friendly people of ND.

Lee


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Sub, if your heart is set on mallards, leave the 18 footer at home and bring a 14' jon or marsh boat that doesn't require a ramp to launch. This will optimize your opportunities for puddle ducks. As one of the very few big water equipped (15 foot War Eagle with Avery blind & 30 horse Evinrude) resident hunters in Lake Region, I enjoy some of the best diver hunting I've ever experienced out on Devils Lake. From mid October until freeze up, the number of birds out there is hard to describe. But when I'm after puddle ducks, I load up my 14' Carstens Mallard...


----------



## sub3340 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for the reply NDTerminator. 1st time for coming to ND and greatly appreciate your help. Sounds like a smaller boat is in order. Can you drive and launch in these smaller sloughs or do you have to have a small boat to carry?

Thanks again for your help.

Sub3340


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sub, Like miller said head NW! The Powers Lake/Stanley area is as close to unpressured as you are going to find. I have used a boat on Powers lake and have had some great hunts, but mostly late in the year when everything else is nearly frozen. (small window of opportunity, though)
I would head this way with your boat and some waders. If the lake thing doesn't work, head out to the small potholes. Good luck! any questions drop me aline.


----------

